# I Didn't Want It To Be Anyone, But Especially Not Him...



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Well. I guess I'm gonna hate White Dog (the family white siamese cat) for a while.​ 
Amazing what happens in two hours...
I check on Revenant to see if he's any better from SBD (which I'm sure was what he had), and he wasn't. Still floating on the top, not too active... still not eating. So I put the lid back on the vase and head to the BX with my grama.​ 
I get home... I don't see a lid on the vase. And I don't see Revenant.​ 
I asked grampa if he moved my fish to a smaller QT, to diagnose him a bit more strongly. He didn't touch him.
No water around the vase, no signs of a struggle... and then I look next to the 1 gallon QT that's filled with my six baby guppies.​ 
His body lay in despairingly dry and torn way. There was no bringing back a fish out of water.​ 

Maybe I thought I put the lid back on? I've done it so much, that I remember doing it two hours before now, but maybe that was an image of something I did another time...?
It's so hard to keep track of the days when they blur together.​ 
Then again, White Dog has had a history of removing lids and snapping up the fish into his jaws. But considering Revenant was still on the counter, it seems unlikey. Not unless White Dog chickened out from all the flopping and ran off before he was caught.​ 
A lot of money out the window, too, just to have him for little more than a week.
And an empty tank that will stare at me as I type this on my laptop....​ 

I never got to know you-- the real you-- but I loved you like all the others.​ 


Revenant Haunter Warner
December 2010 - April 8th, 2011
Loved Dream Betta, and it was fun while it lasted.​ 

Edit: The irony here is his name. Revenant is another word for "Spirit" or "Ghost" ... now he is one.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh no! What a horrible thing to have happen. I'm so sorry you lost him. :-(


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah... I'm sorry too. Really wanted to see who he was really like, how he'd act, weird things he'd do... Can't anymore, but it happens....


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

And as weird as this might sound, I have him sitting on my lap right now. I'm trying to make a small paper-napkin box thing, bury him right by my Kiwi plant. At least the nutrients in his body will do some good for life.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry. =( I hope you find a new friend soon, if you want one.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

I might, I might not.
But I know this tank's just gonna sit here, empty of a fish but full of plants, decorations... D>

I'll probably cave when I go to the petstore tomorrow morning. Since I'm volunteering there... crap. |D'


----------



## russalka (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry that you lost Revanent.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks.
It hurts to not even have had the chance to get to know him, but it happens.

Emptying half the water in his tank didn't feel good. D> But... well, no need for so much water when the plants aren't even that big yet.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Aww, I was just talking to you about him on Deviantart.
I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

@Aluyasha, yeah, I'm sorry too.
I've gotten a little better as the hours pass, though I've been a little loopy since I lost him too.
It actually feels weird to not have to worry about a fish's health... I mean, I would check on him and how he was doing every chance I remembered about him, which was often.
Now... I don't have to worry about anyone. Kinda feels wrong...


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

BlakbirdxGyarados said:


> @Aluyasha, yeah, I'm sorry too.
> I've gotten a little better as the hours pass, though I've been a little loopy since I lost him too.
> It actually feels weird to not have to worry about a fish's health... I mean, I would check on him and how he was doing every chance I remembered about him, which was often.
> Now... I don't have to worry about anyone. Kinda feels wrong...


 I know how you feel. My mouse Tempo had to be euthanized about a week ago and before that I had to give her 2 oral meds twice at 10am and 10pm. I was also checking on her all the time and babying her.
It is weird now that she is gone. Like I am supposed to be doing something.


----------

